

Ratatouille and The Golden Compass win Oscars - xirium
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7262106.stm

======
aston
How are these two movies more notable than any others? If any are worth
highlighting, I'd probably pick No Country for Old Men, since it picked up
_four_ awards.

~~~
curi
The Golden Compass movie was really awful. Maybe it's notable that bad movies
win Oscars? ;)

~~~
aston
Ratatouille, on the other hand, was great.

~~~
TheTarquin
Haven't seen it. Worth renting, I take it?

~~~
aston
If you fall under any of the following, yes:

    
    
      - Pixar movie lover (in my opinion the best story so far)
      - Foodie (lots to geek out about)
      - Computer Graphics hacker (even more to geek out about)

~~~
rglullis
More than that, in my opinion. Ratatouille is a great movie in itself. Just
like "The Incredibles", it is a film where you see fully developed characters
and an interesting story without getting pseudo-intelectual over it.

Also, I went to see it with my girlfriend at the time. It was a few weeks past
the opening weekend, and I remember that we've noticed how few people were
"taking the kids" to the movie. They were going on their own, which I took as
a excellent sign that animated movies are no longer _just about_ the cute
factor. Computers are just supporting the movie, instead of being the selling
point of it.

~~~
TheTarquin
Good to know, I'll put it on my to-watch list.

And you're definitely right: animated/CGed media is no longer "kids media". I
think it's kind of paralleling a similar trend in comics/graphic novels no
longer being "kids stuff."

